
Show HN: Picbox – Save Your Liked Photos on Instagram to your Dropbox - emreler
https://picbox.io
======
warewolf
I like the concept but not sure I see the need other then saving the videos.

1\. I believe it breaks the instagram privacy policy. 2\. Instagram saves all
the photos and videos we like. 3\. We can screen shot the photos we like. 4\.
Waste of my dropbox server space

~~~
bdcravens
If an Instagram user removes the photo or blocks access to their account, you
lose access to that photo you liked. (Perhaps that's a desired behavior, but
archiving does appear to be a valid use case)

~~~
warewolf
In that context archiving is a valid use. I wonder if it would make me more
conscious of the content I like, with me knowing it would be saved?

------
motyar
Doing this using a simple IFTTT recipe

~~~
emreler
I've been using that too. Thought I could start with this and add some new
features eventually. If you find some features missing from your IFTTT recipe,
I'd love to hear.

